# need a new monitor 17' or 19'



## godzi_85 (Aug 5, 2004)

hello everyone...
have a monitorous problem me  
well my monitor is 11 years old....
and it has already undergone repairs twice in the last 2 months... 
the problem is that when i start my computer and monitor the screen flickers vigourously.. but becomes stable after a couple of minutes.. but now a days its become a lot more vigourously.i think the picture tube is holding on to its last breath... so i think i`ll be buying a new monitor pretty soon...
so i need a 17' monitor or prefrebly a 19' one.. but my card in a geforce 4 mx 440 se... so i need a good monitor at not more than 10k.. pls recommend...
 what all should i know  b4 buying a good monitor... pls enlighten me on that too..


----------



## godzi_85 (Aug 5, 2004)

oh ya i only want CRY monitors.. cause i can`t really afford an LCD... but love to get some info on  cheap  LCD`s too..


----------



## TheMask (Aug 5, 2004)

with 10k budget, if price permits, then u can either go with a ordinary (non-Flat) 19" or get a 17" Flat monitor at about Rs.8000.00.

And dont worry about the card, even if u get a 19", it'll run fine...


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 5, 2004)

go for those samsung Sync master monitors 
for more info check the may 2004 digit issue 

hey masky you back


----------



## akshayt (Aug 5, 2004)

samsung 17"flat 793mb
samsung 17"flat 763mb=8250
nec 17"flat monitor with aperture grille=16k street price many months ago


----------



## godzi_85 (Aug 5, 2004)

oh ya what is aperture grille.. 
 sorry but i don`t have the may issue or the cd...
 can`t i get 19' flat monitor for around 10-12k?


----------



## akshayt (Aug 5, 2004)

19"flat come around 15k and up


----------



## godzi_85 (Aug 5, 2004)

man stupid prices...
well i got a friend who has the digit issue(may).. i`ll read up and i guess buy a monitor...


----------



## akshayt (Aug 5, 2004)

i recommend samsung 793mb 17" flat,they are cool.


----------



## pravin4u (Aug 5, 2004)

Info from digit May 2004

  17" monitor :
philps 107E5 has won digit best value prize 
cost : 6300 /-
grade : B

  19" monitor :
philps 109E5 best value (its confusion whether its flat or not coz digit has mentioned on page 57 it has FFST & aperture grille & on page 58 score board section FFST - N & CRT type - shadow mask) but i guess its nonflat
cost : 11500/-
grade : B

Flat 19" will come around 15k


----------



## thambidurai (Aug 11, 2004)

*wizzzzz....*

hey i suggest the best way

the cost of 15" LG monitor is now 4250 and 17" LG may be 5900
it's a dealer price of the parts.u have tallent u can buy with above rate(original)


----------



## godzi_85 (Aug 11, 2004)

i guess i`ll go with a flat monitor... anyways..


----------



## ggboy (Aug 11, 2004)

godzi_85 wrote
i guess i`ll go with a flat monitor... anyways..

yes u go for that but not for 17".Go for 19" flat.
SyncMaster 955df 19"flat Samsung Rs.12500/-


----------



## godzi_85 (Aug 17, 2004)

thank you ppl...


----------



## akshayt (Aug 17, 2004)

19" is too bulky and a bit big


----------



## godzi_85 (Aug 18, 2004)

man i have to settle for a 17' monitor.. cause the place where i have kept my pc can`t fit in a 19 '  one... sigh..


----------



## mariner (Aug 21, 2004)

akshayt is right ! 19 " wud be too bulky and will take up lots of space. so go for 19 " only if u got abundant free space.

17 " wud be ideal.


----------



## DKant (Aug 26, 2004)

Ahh! The wonderful benefits of arriving late at a thread. All the info u need is ready on a platter.  Thanx a lot everybody.


----------



## Satan_Rulez (Aug 26, 2004)

19'BENQ is real cheap n a good performer


----------



## plasmafire (Aug 29, 2004)

arrey prices batao naa yaar...come on guyz 17' flat prices o var. brands plzzz


----------



## theraven (Aug 29, 2004)

stop cribbin and ask for it nicely
*business.vsnl.com/deltapage/price.htm
u could also try a "SEARCH" function on this forum
sheesh


----------



## KHUBBU (Aug 29, 2004)

I got lg studioworks 17" silver black monitor for Rs 5800/- yesterday. Its great much better than my 15" proview monitor. I don't think flat monitors offer anything more, just a name - flat. 19" is too big. I'm still trying to adjust with this 17" monitor.


----------



## DKant (Aug 29, 2004)

Thx 4 the price info.


----------



## parimal (Sep 7, 2004)

Buy ViewSonic E71f....that is cool and comes under 8,500 approx. 8)


----------



## Prashray (Sep 8, 2004)

17" is good.


----------



## Satan_Rulez (Sep 9, 2004)

KHUBBU said:
			
		

> I got lg studioworks 17" silver black monitor for Rs 5800/- yesterday. Its great much better than my 15" proview monitor. I don't think flat monitors offer anything more, just a name - flat. 19" is too big. I'm still trying to adjust with this 17" monitor.



19 in ch is too big 
still adjusting with 17''
What da ya do on ur system 
Print bills.EH..
How bout swapping ur 17'' with
my 14'' if it can make you feel comfortable..


----------



## ganesh8 (Sep 11, 2004)

Go for Samsung 17" and make sure it is the Flat screen CRT


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 12, 2004)

ok... so i should go for a 17' flat crt monitor.... without aperture grille..
.. okies.. i think i`ll go for samsung or Lg of philips... hehehe..


----------



## Satan_Rulez (Sep 27, 2004)

Finally what did u purchase n for how much?


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 28, 2004)

oh i haven`t yet....
actually there are a few thing i wanna buy... 
like a dvd player, monitor, new modem, a colour printer,....so i have to adjust with what i have to buy urgently..... 
when i did post this topic i had to repair my monitor twice .. but after that haven`t had any probs so far..
 i`ll buy most probably syncmaster... or lg studioworks.. 
and hopefully in a few weeks time ..
and oh by the way guys have you experienced your monitor screen flickering when your getting a call on your cell phone which is played say around 1 and a half feet away from the monior..
my present 13` monitor does flicker.. a lot .. i may add.... plus it starts flickering even b4 my phone starts ringing to officially announcei got a call..  so i know i`m getting a call 
do tell me about it....


----------



## imgame (Sep 29, 2004)

yups .....since when i got 25" Flat tv from samsung at my home. i was just amazed what a diffrence a flat screen can do ......i was a believer that monitor is not a critical factor  for an assembled comp.....but now i know the importances of monitor  even for playing games ur monitor suported resolutions @ max possible freq..... can be crucial and offcourse image quality really is crucial ...i just built up a system a week ago ...as i wanted to spend more on graphics card and sound i thought of going for 17" flat(other wise i could have gone for 19")....considering these constraints i found (in chennai) that samsumg 793 MB (magic bright2,(7900/- for white and 8000/- for black)) was well within my pocket and provides best quaility and performance in the range......playing quake with eye candies on .....and running 3dmark2k1 SE ,3dmark03,and aquamark benchmarks is my fav time pass now a days.......i really don't have any problem with it.....infact i m more than satiesfied with it ...... and samsung support is very good wherever u r !

i belong to a community where people(i mean almost everyone ) have computers i have never heard people cribbing about monitor from samsung ...i guess the reason is ...since they are so good at maufacturing CRT's (they r almost market leader in TV market- voulme wise)............though viewsonic is supposed to be good but i don't know how good or better it is from samsung!


----------



## superuser (Oct 29, 2004)

19" Flat is the way to go if u want true experience.


----------



## superuser (Oct 29, 2004)

19" Flat is the way to go if u want true experience.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 29, 2004)

go for 17" if u want multimedia experiance or 15" will do.


----------

